# Newby needs advice



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey people!
IÂ´m playing (e-)guitar since a few months and slowly want to start recording my play. My problem is, I donÂ´t know how. As I said, I have absolutely no idea of that, the only way is my mobile phone which is really not a solution xD
I play different songs, some on e-guitar like seasons in the abyss, others on acoustic, like roulette if that helps. The main problem is the quality that I worry about.
 I would be very thankful if you give me some advice!


----------



## Aden (Oct 2, 2008)

You could download something like Audacity (free) which will give you some means to record with your computer. From there, you just need a way to get the sound into audacity - pick up a nice mic somewhere online or at a music store. I've heard good things about the Shure brand.

Alternatively, you can pick up a Line6 Toneport like I did. Bypasses a physical amp in favor of simulating one in the Toneport itself, which then connects to your computer via USB. The tones will ever quite be as good as a nice physical tube amp, but it's suprisingly decent.


----------



## Kuhnio (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm assuming you have an AMP for your electric guitar, and I'm assuming that amp will have a 1/4in output.  If you buy a 1/4-1/8in converter (you can buy a 6-foot chord at radio shack for a few dollars) you can plug it directly into your mic input which (depending on your soundcard) is usually fairly good quality.

I use an on-board soundcard (one that is physically a part of the motherboard, usually one of the lowest quality soundcards you will have) and it works fine. There is no noticeable noise/distortion and it was really cheap to do.

The best part about recording in this fasion is that you can hear the sound (either through your amp if it will output sound and play at the same time, or by the speakers/headphones connected to your computer) without the delay of a USB adapter.

You can also buy a microphone for your acoustic (which will cost upwards of $100). You will probably want to pick up a condenser microphone (as it is the more sensitive type) but you will need phantom power for it which will cost you a bit more.  And then you'll need a way to record with that microphone, so you will either need to buy recording equipment or map it back through your soundcard.

If your serious about recording and have the money to throw down, you might just decide to head to a music shop talk to them and they'll help you find something that suits your needs.


----------



## MaerSalieri (Oct 2, 2008)

As Aden said, you can download a free program like Audacity - I still use it because I'm too shitty to consider a better program ;]

Shure and Samson are some good quality brands to consider recording mics from; but you can always just plug into an amp and connect through your computer mic input.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks a lot! ^^
maybe another thing i should mention is my ancient pc. itÂ´s more than 10 years old ;p
But it has usb ports at least xD


----------

